# Thinking of a South East Frog Meet



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I was thinking about a south east frog get together, originally I was thinking November 8th but was considering moving it back to Nov 22 which is the weekend before Thanksgiving or even Dec 6th, let me know what works for everyone and we can nail down a date.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dec 6th. I will be out of town 22nd.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Or Nov 8th.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

What location do you have in mind Mark? I'm really jealous of the guys in Southern California who just had a get together at Stone Brewing Company and think there are enough guys in the Southeast Region to put together something similar (hint, hint).


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It would be at my house.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> It would be at my house.


Oh gotcha. That's a bit too far of a drive for me, but I really like the idea of having more regional meets. Unfortunately for me I live in the middle of nowhere and have to drive several hours regardless.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Of course you can count me in! My preference is either of the Nov dates, but I can make any of them work. Looking forward to it...it's been too long since I've been to one!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kevin....what awesomeness are you bringing down?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

tarbo96 said:


> Kevin....what awesomeness are you bringing down?


I should have a lot to bring. Off the top of my head:

Proven pair Man Creek
Proven pair El Dorado
Probable pair Drago Colon
Extra males Drago Colon
Juvenile Drago Colon
Proven Pair Salt Creek
Probable pair Salt Creek
Juvenile Salt Creek
Juvenile Siquirres - Blue Leg (1, possibly 2 if in Dec)
Lone Rambala juvenile 
MAYBE 2 CB subadult Colubre (no calling, should be able to sex prior to meet)
Possibly some juvenile Man Creek if in Dec
Possibly some juvenile El Dorado if in Dec
Several azureus juveniles
Several Patricia juveniles
Several yellow terribilis juveniles
MAYBE CB Red Devil crabs (Geosesarma sp.)

TONS of plant clippings and several broms


Some things I won't be bringing unless someone has expressed interest beforehand. But I'll post an official list once Mark firms up the date for the meet.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

November 8 is a Tampa Repticon so that prevent Kevin F from coming, I would like to announce December 6, Kevin H you OK with that?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't do Dec 6 will be doing charity run for toys for tots. 

Nov 8 is the best day.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Mark, I'm good with any of the 3 dates you mentioned.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

I should be good for any of those dates


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Will be in the Keys doing a plant show the weekend of 22nd. Forgot about that.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks to freakin Antone I now want varadero. Anyone have any to bring?


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

The 22nd or dec 6th works best for me. The 8th is my grandfathers 80th so I can't really miss that for frogs haha


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------

